# Dean Markley out of business?



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I just went to buy my favorite strings online. They were out of stock. So I checked like 10 online stores and it seems like there is no such thing as Dean Markley Blue Steel 6 string sets. Everybody is out of stock from 8-43 to 9-46 and 10-46 Has anyone heard any rumours? I can't figure out why and there is no information online. Dean Markley's website is under construction. 

Well I can get them from Amazon for over 60 a pack, yeah, 24.88 plus 36 shipping!! WTF?

they must have been out of stock last time I ordered because I ended up buying a pile of 10-46. I can;t find them online either.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Maybe write them a message and see what they say? Their last Facebook post is from early January and on both Twitter and Instagram they posted last in October.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

I can load Dean Markley's web site alright, but I can't seem to find any of my usual online string shops having the Blue Steel series in stock.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2019)

Also out of stock at Strings and Beyond... 10% off sale right now code: WEHEARTU

Free Canada shipping $35 + orders.

Dean Markley Guitar Strings

edit: 9-42 lights out of stock..............


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

You can;t message them on the website. I did message them on facebook. No answer yet


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

It's too bad they don't make big amps anymore either. They had a 100w jcm killer that kicked ass.

I also played nothing but blue steels for a long time due to the free stickers of course. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

3 weeks later and still no word from the website or facebook. I finally broke down and paid the extra 50 cents a set and bought 7 string sets. Looks like it may be the way of the future. Tons of 7 string sets, but nothing in 6 string in normal or light


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I emailed strings and beyond since no one from Dean markley seems to give a hoot right now....

Hello,


Thank you for your email. Dean Markley has not gone out of business. They recently had some issues with production and underwent a change in management. We are expecting to begin receiving their products again around April or May.


Please let me know if you have any other questions. We look forward to hearing from you again soon.


Best Regards,

Ernest


Customer Service at

Strings and Beyond


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Could be gone. L&M does not stock them anymore. I was waiting on the electric strings and it never happened. They were as good as any and cheaper than the rest.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks for the diligence on chasing down that info, @knight_yyz


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

and the 7 string trick does not work because they are out of stock as well. I need strings and i have no idea what else to buy


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Where they owed by T-Rex?


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

knight_yyz said:


> and the 7 string trick does not work because they are out of stock as well. I need strings and i have no idea what else to buy


Rotosound or Ernie Ball should work good .


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

My local dealer has had trouble getting Dean Markley strings for over a year now.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I've been searching for 6 months. I did some cleaning up around the house today though and found 3 sets of regular blue steel 10-46, so that's good news. For some reason i also bought a few packs of Light top heavy bottom blue steel as well...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Distortion said:


> Could be gone. L&M does not stock them anymore.



Yes they do. Available in my local store and online.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I used Blue Steels but switched to Vinci Strings which I love, but they have stopped making strings. I have a few sets left then I am going to have to go with another brand. Rotosounds are my preferred option but they don't make a 9.5-44 set which is what I use on my Tele.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

any blue steel strings you see are stock that has not been sold. Nobody can get stock right now. So your local L&M might have them, or they may only have heavier gauges, but his local L&M could be sold out of everything. No online store has regular, light or custom light blue steel in stock. Lot's in Japan if you want to pay commission and fees. I have checked at least 20 online retailers. They have what they have which is almost nothing, and won't be getting any until at least May of 2019

I just placed an order for some rotosounds yellow and some rotosounds British and I'll see if I like them or not.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I switched to Ken Smith guitar strings.

He still packages & labels the strings individually, so it's easy to find a size replacement when you break one.

all these new bulk packaged strings were impossible to find a certain gauge, when I needed one


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2019)

I thought Next Gen Guitars was going to start up with the strings.


----------

